# Transfering a spacebanked SA week



## Carron (Jun 23, 2006)

How do I proceed to transfer a spacebanked SA week to another RCI account holder?  TIA,  Ann


----------



## philemer (Jun 25, 2006)

Carron said:
			
		

> How do I proceed to transfer a spacebanked SA week to another RCI account holder?  TIA,  Ann



I believe the form, and info, is in the back of your RCI directory. There is a $49 fee, I think and a transfer form to fill out.


----------

